# Crash tested dog crates



## joop (25 April 2017)

I'm looking to buy a crash tested dog crate for my discovery 1. The safedog look very sturdy compared to some of the other brands. Has anyone got any recommendations?
Also they don't look very high head height. I have a German shepherd all bit it quite a small one and a collie. 
They will need to have a divider. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Annette4 (25 April 2017)

I've just had a safedog crate and love it. Chatting to the guy who fitted it though they don't like to block the rear view so they aren't great height wise but he did say the size they recommended vs what your dog willl actually fit in is very different. I should have had a large for my whippet based on her height but she fit in a medium easily.


----------



## Thistle (25 April 2017)

Trans K9 are superb


----------



## Moobli (25 April 2017)

I have a double Trans K9 for two GSDs and I love it!  Not cheap but definitely worth the money and they hold their value really well too.


----------



## Blanche (25 April 2017)

I second http://www.safedog.co.uk/.


----------



## joop (26 April 2017)

Thank you all. WorkingGSD can I ask what size/model you have? Thank you


----------



## Moobli (27 April 2017)

joop said:



			Thank you all. WorkingGSD can I ask what size/model you have? Thank you 

Click to expand...

Yes, I have the B9.

I have taken the divider out of mine as only my younger GSD tends to travel in it, and I prefer him to have as much space as possible.  For a smallish GSD and a collie though it would be idea.  

You choose your crate depending on your vehicle though and I see they have two sizes for a Discovery like yours ...

http://www.transk9.com/select/land-rover/land-rover-discovery/land-rover-discovery-1-1992-1998/

The team are really helpful so if you ring or send an email asking which size would be best for your needs I am sure they will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Thistle (27 April 2017)

There is also a good FB page 'dog cages, crates or transport boxes' which has lots of second hand transk9 on. I had B21 in an xtrail


----------



## TheChestnutThing (16 May 2017)

We used KingPin to fit the crates in our cars when we lived in the UK.  I still have my kingpin crates.  EXCELLENT!


----------

